# Post a pic of something you have recycled



## Thingybob (12 Apr 2022)

How about pics of something recycled maybe Furniture,Tools, Machines might give others ideas to save money and cut down waste


----------



## Thingybob (12 Apr 2022)

A paper storage cabinet and printer stand made from a 1950s dressing table added casters and handles now painted black to go in our craftroom


----------



## Thingybob (12 Apr 2022)

It was a strange piece of furniture cream finish crackle paint and when i striped it down the top and drawer fronts were 1/2" hardboard , plywood sides and base but hardwood drawer sides and back ,base of drawers 1/8 ply


----------



## giantbeat (12 Apr 2022)

a crypto peerless C28 potato rumbler (peeler) back bone of the Fish & chippy, converted into a 28" horizontal disk sander.


----------



## TRITON (12 Apr 2022)

I'll take some more pics of my Irn Bru crate stool. Consists of an old(Probably 70's crate, resting on 4 concrete filled 500ml irn bru filled drinks cans.

Once I get the workshop tidied I can finish off some projects, that being one of them.


----------



## brocher (12 Apr 2022)

This is a recycled pair of skis and snowboard for my daughter and son-in-law. It was their old skis and snowboard that they wanted made into a bench. Finished it in the first lockdown.


----------



## robgul (13 Apr 2022)

This started life as a 1960s hifi cabinet with tape deck, amp, record deck and storage for LPs and cassettes (remember them?) - the electronic works were all shot so a bit of woodwork and a refurbish French polish to turn it into a "campaign style) drinks cabinet (or other use quirky cabinet). 

It's for sale . . . .


----------



## Jameshow (13 Apr 2022)

robgul said:


> This started life as a 1960s hifi cabinet with tape deck, amp, record deck and storage for LPs and cassettes (remember them?) - the electronic works were all shot so a bit of woodwork and a refurbish French polish to turn it into a "campaign style) drinks cabinet (or other use quirky cabinet).
> 
> It's for sale . . . .
> 
> ...


Morrisons have Bailey's at £9.99 for a litre. 
Thought it might help!


----------



## rocketman_k (13 Apr 2022)

Rocket stove with integral water heater for off-grid cooking and water heating for my daughter. Runs on small pieces of wood/sticks etc. Most of this project is made from recycled materials except for some 10mm microbore copper pipe and a bag of vermiculite for insulating the central chimney. The main shell is an old 110v Tea urn, the fuel feed tube is a decommissioned Mapp gas cylinder, the central chimney is a massive core drill, pan support is an old cake tin. The water reservoir is a square plastic bucket which once held apple paste for apple turnovers, encased in reclaimed pallet wood and insulated with some sheep's wool and some polystyrene packaging. Test fired it, fried an egg for lunch while it heated the washing up water. Lots of fun to make/use and it's re-used quite a few things I had laying around waiting to be re-purposed.


----------



## Hanman-Tools (13 Apr 2022)

An old stable blew over in an adjacent field, so I built a chicken coup. I knocked out all the dents in the galvanized tin and mainly cut it to miss any tears. The timber was better than any I could buy today, well seasoned and fairly straight. The wheels and axles came from an old victorian chicken house. No chicken yet so stores the scaffold tower etc.


----------



## rob1693 (13 Apr 2022)

Recycled 100 year old joists


----------



## Thingybob (13 Apr 2022)

rob1693 said:


> Recycled 100 year old joistsView attachment 133591


If you saw an old joist you would not believe what i could become , Dirty old thing full of nail holes, Well done Rob another piece of timber saved from the fire


----------



## rob1693 (13 Apr 2022)

The old timber is much better than what you can buy now most old joists are douglas fir and actually had time to grow love joists and old original internal doors


----------



## nickds1 (13 Apr 2022)

Made a sauna out of two donated large sheds (from local school, made into one good one), a hardwood framed double glazed patio door, our old freezer's door, some strips of steel from the old freezer, a lot of reclaimed insulation, some reclaimed plywood, some end-of-line tiles and two new PVC casement windows found in a glazier's skip (they were the wrong size so customer rejected them).

Some stuff, for obvious health reasons, had to be new, specifically the panelling in the sauna itself (can't use reclaimed timber for that).


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (13 Apr 2022)

I am currently building a desk for the wife’s office out of some glazed screens that were surplus on site. Such a shame to skip good timber but it happens all too often.
Will post some shots once it’s done.


----------



## Owd Jockey (14 Apr 2022)

This is a simple bench restoration using mahogany from bed slats cut down and shaped to size, stained and weather-sealed. I got the bed slats via our local Freecycle app. I replaced the stay-rod beneath the bench with some 8mm round rod I had around. I have since added a small brass plaque with the words "Maff's Bench" in remembrance to our son Matthew who died in 1998. The bench sits at the bottom of our garden.


----------



## imageel (14 Apr 2022)

I recently recycled these, details posted here on this forums - from this -




To this -


----------



## Jason.p (14 Apr 2022)

Disc and drum Sanders from old washing machine motors.


----------



## Peri (14 Apr 2022)

I had 10 of these doors from a skip about 18 months ago.




They let me have them for nothing, just to give them more skip space - I dismantled them there and gave them the glass back !

This pic is about 1/4 of the rails, and some of the stiles (arrowed) I ended up with.



It's not going to make a kitchen, but for my tiny, weekend projects and chessboard frames it'll last me a while.


----------



## kinverkid (14 Apr 2022)

My neighbour took down his large shed early 2020 and gave me the wood. My wife and I thought it might be a nice idea to make a temporary bar in the garden for our big birthdays (mine 2020, wife's 2022). Didn't know what was coming did we? So it did come in handy for the odd get together with people but of course - no party. We were originally going to call it Dan's Shed because it made out of Dan's shed. But, the local peacock liked to sun himself on it so we named it The Peacock Inn. It coming down end of this summer. Might be something else by next summer.


----------



## Alex H (14 Apr 2022)

When we lived in France, I bought this sewing machine in it's cabinet, in order to repurpose the cabinet. We still have the machine ( Singer 319 - 1956 vintage electric) Total cost €17.


----------



## Thingybob (14 Apr 2022)

imageel said:


> I recently recycled these, details posted here on this forums - from this -
> View attachment 133613
> 
> To this - View attachment 133614


Fantastic and the aroma of whisky would be better than any glade plug in .I used to work for a packaging co many years ago and they made barrels up in Glasgow so ive seen those packs of staves. A realy nice recycle Woops i should of read "details here" they looked like the end of staves in pic that will teach to check full posts , as the kids say "my bad "


----------



## HamsterJam (14 Apr 2022)

Old duck coop and kitchen worktop offcut (found in the duck coop)


----------



## Thingybob (14 Apr 2022)

HamsterJam said:


> Old duck coop and kitchen worktop offcut (found in the duck coop)


Was'nt that a Marx Bros film


----------



## Thingybob (14 Apr 2022)

Just thought i would post a pic of a fantastic book where recycling is concerned the scroll saw on front cover is a wonder to behold


----------



## Ttrees (14 Apr 2022)

Old beer fridges make good cabinets.
I used to come across a few of them when i lived in town.
Mind you I got quite a surprise whilst I was gutting the Heineken one.
That gas really stinks and heard quite a few folks gagging as they walked past the bottom door 
The other one had very little gas in it compared.


----------



## Thingybob (14 Apr 2022)

List of contents of book sorry it on 90° 



I think page 10 sentiments are so true


----------



## Thingybob (14 Apr 2022)

Thingybob said:


> List of contents of book sorry it on 90° View attachment 133690
> 
> I think page 10 sentiments are so true


There is even a chisel honing wheel made from an old waste disposal unit


----------



## Ttrees (14 Apr 2022)

I don't know why one would want to make a wooden tablesaw, seeing as you can find them cheaply, 
and you get all the bells and whistles including a proper riving knife.


Here's a fancy one just for fun.


----------



## pops92 (15 Apr 2022)

Made from a piece of church pew for the Granddaughters glasses. Engraving done with a Neje Laser.


----------



## Cooper (15 Apr 2022)

I haven't got a picture of a recent job but everything I make is from recycled materials or firewood. I have enjoyed this thread enormously, I hope it is a regular feature.
Martin


----------



## Mick p (15 Apr 2022)

My bottle bird feeders are made completely with recycled materials oak ash varnish stain stainless mesh and screws all come from skips my brother has a skip hire business it’s amazing what I find when having a mooch


----------



## mikej460 (15 Apr 2022)

Mick p said:


> My bottle bird feeders are made completely with recycled materials oak ash varnish stain stainless mesh and screws all come from skips my brother has a skip hire business it’s amazing what I find when having a mooch


and the bottles??.....


----------



## Mick p (15 Apr 2022)

mikej460 said:


> and the bottles??.....


Their from the bottle bank as well.


----------



## Shan (15 Apr 2022)

The school across the road from us had discarded some stuff from the gym and being close to home I made a table. Forget the name of it (horse?) but it was missing a couple of sections like the top padded one but rigged up a fluro light, some wheels and a red perspex top. Been handy as well.


----------



## Roberto Flintofski (15 Apr 2022)

Needed something to make window frames from for the Greenhouse build, I'm poor ( not tight ) so found this table on ebay for a Tenner - Really Pleased with the outcome and nice to do a bit to save a bit !


----------



## heimlaga (16 Apr 2022)

My grinder for spindle moulder tooling is mostly made from recykled materials found at scrap yards. The motor is most likely from a 1950-ies water pump. Only the tool holder is factory made. Bearing blocks and pulleys were bought new. I have no current picture in the computer only one from when it wasn't quite finished yet

My spindle moulder fence and shaw guard also built from scrap yard materials

My router table was once a wood framed line shadft driven spindle moulder. It had a one inch spindle which no modern tooling would fit and the fence was gone and the hole in the table was too small for modern tooling. The wooden frame had turned to mulch. The new frame is made from scrap yard materials. The wheels are from a pre-war sack trolley


----------



## heimlaga (16 Apr 2022)

Badly damaged 3 metre scaffolding poles being recykled as 1 metre scaffolding poles. The short ones are very handy when you put up scaffoldings under a roof overhang or when you don't want long poles sticking up and interfering with work.

Some junk pieces of iron dragged out of the heaps at the scrap yard and recykled as roof racks on my van.


----------



## heimlaga (16 Apr 2022)

The steam boiler for my steam box was once the stainless fuel tank of a motor boat and a pillar that carried a huge gantry crane in a factory plus some more materials draged outof the piles at local scrap yards

The piping for my dust collector was once the ventilation system in a municipal health care center. The cyclone was some scraps at various scrap yards and the barrels used to hold the dust once contained pear juice concentrate. The blower also took a trip to the scrapyard before I bought it and rebuilt it.

The waterstone grinder in the background was once an industrial washing machine used for washing overalls at Kemira. Though a friend did most of the conversion work because I had no welder and had not yet learned metalwork back then.
The green tool cabinet was once a fitted kitchen cabinet heading for the dump. The red and blue timber shelf had for some reson ended up in a heap to be smelted at a local scrap yard. The brown chest of drawers was at the municipal dump to be chipped for fuel before I smuggled it out of there and put it to use as a tool cabinet.

Well..... I think I must quit now or I will need a recycling thread of my own.


----------



## DBC (16 Apr 2022)

This was the first wooden thing I ever made for myself. It was in 1987 a few months into my apprenticeship. I was really keen to make one for myself as the guy who I was apprenticed to had just had me make one for the workshop and I now considered myself a mallet specialist.

I found a lump of beech in my Dad’s garage. I said nothing when my Mum was later berating my Dad about him losing one of her Mum’s bed legs during the short time it was being stored in the same garage. Hey. I was only 17. Pretty sure Dad knew it was me but he kept schtum.




But really I ‘recycle’ all the time. I try to group all my oak jobs together, pine jobs together etc. I did 3 furniture board jobs in a row after xmas this year. The third job, which was only a (L)3m x (H)0.75m and 180mm deep bookcase was pretty much made entirely from the offcuts from the previous jobs. Meaning I got to charge for this timber twice. Does that count as recycling?


----------



## DBC (16 Apr 2022)

heimlaga said:


> The steam boiler for my steam box was once the stainless fuel tank of a motor boat and a pillar that carried a huge gantry crane in a factory plus some more materials draged outof the piles at local scrap yards
> 
> The piping for my dust collector was once the ventilation system in a municipal health care center. The cyclone was some scraps at various scrap yards and the barrels used to hold the dust once contained pear juice concentrate. The blower also took a trip to the scrapyard before I bought it and rebuilt it.
> 
> ...



I am interested if your extraction system made your workshop smell like pears. Pears smell nice. The first cyclone unit I made used a plastic barrel that had held pickled onions. When the extractor was running it used to pong. You could even smell it faintly months later.


----------



## Jameshow (16 Apr 2022)

heimlaga said:


> The steam boiler for my steam box was once the stainless fuel tank of a motor boat and a pillar that carried a huge gantry crane in a factory plus some more materials draged outof the piles at local scrap yards
> 
> The piping for my dust collector was once the ventilation system in a municipal health care center. The cyclone was some scraps at various scrap yards and the barrels used to hold the dust once contained pear juice concentrate. The blower also took a trip to the scrapyard before I bought it and rebuilt it.
> 
> ...


What the steam box used for? Building a boat?


----------



## heimlaga (16 Apr 2022)

Jameshow said:


> What the steam box used for? Building a boat?


No. I don't have the necsessary quailifications to call myself a boatbuilder so I only repair them. A jack of all trades must draw a line somewhere or he will end up out of his depth. One rebuilt wooden boat will soon be ready for the owner to sand and oil and varnish and another boat will be coming in for a rebuild.


----------



## Jameshow (16 Apr 2022)

heimlaga said:


> No. I don't have the necsessary quailifications to call myself a boatbuilder so I only repair them. A jack of all trades must draw a line somewhere or he will end up out of his depth. One rebuilt wooden boat will soon be ready for the owner to sand and oil and varnish and another boat will be coming in for a rebuild.


Any pics!


----------



## rob1693 (16 Apr 2022)

Side table from an unusual piece of a tree trunk I got as fire wood had to put a couple of bow ties on underside to stop checks travelling been told it looks like the shape of Australia it does a bit when I checked it out


----------



## heimlaga (16 Apr 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Any pics!


I posted a separate thread in the Projects section of the forum called "Wooden boat repairs"


----------



## Thingybob (16 Apr 2022)

DBC said:


> This was the first wooden thing I ever made for myself. It was in 1987 a few months into my apprenticeship. I was really keen to make one for myself as the guy who I was apprenticed to had just had me make one for the workshop and I now considered myself a mallet specialist.
> 
> I found a lump of beech in my Dad’s garage. I said nothing when my Mum was later berating my Dad about him losing one of her Mum’s bed legs during the short time it was being stored in the same garage. Hey. I was only 17. Pretty sure Dad knew it was me but he kept schtum.View attachment 133825
> 
> ...


No that is what is called tandemcycling


----------



## Thingybob (16 Apr 2022)

Heimlaga you must take recycler of the month with all your projects keep up the good work


----------



## KingAether (17 Apr 2022)

Motor and control board taken from a commercial reebok treadmill with a broken running board and bent frame, an obsolete arcade style controller(xbox 360) and the box section and 12mm plate came from a skip, the wheels a friend donated.
2" x 72", 3.5hp, variable speed up to 5000rpm. 
I mostly use it for rough shaping wood now-a-days but it will eat steel (and thumbs) without a thought


----------



## DBC (17 Apr 2022)

KingAether said:


> Motor and control board taken from a commercial reebok treadmill with a broken running board and bent frame, an obsolete arcade style controller(xbox 360) and the box section and 12mm plate came from a skip, the wheels a friend donated.
> 2" x 72", 3.5hp, variable speed up to 5000rpm.
> I mostly use it for rough shaping wood now-a-days but it will eat steel (and thumbs) without a thought
> View attachment 133881
> View attachment 133883


That is great. And it has a mad scientist look about it. Don’t let it get up to 88mph ffs; you’ll rip the space time continuum.


----------



## Jameshow (17 Apr 2022)

I've saved two 3x2' 18mm veneered ply head boards any ideas what to recycle them into?


----------



## Thingybob (17 Apr 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I've saved two 3x2' 18mm veneered ply head boards any ideas what to recycle them into?


This is the next part of recycling "Vision" what can i turn it into what do i need


----------



## Thingybob (17 Apr 2022)

James off the top of my head you could make some sort of tool storage box with dovetail jointed corners and that wayyou hone your woodworking skills and if it go s wrong it has not cost you for wood and its more sturdy than plastic boxes tools come in


----------



## Jameshow (17 Apr 2022)

Thingybob said:


> James off the top of my head you could make some sort of tool storage box with dovetail jointed corners and that wayyou hone your woodworking skills and if it go s wrong it has not cost you for wood and its more sturdy than plastic boxes tools come in


Good idea! 

I'll have a think!!


----------



## KingAether (17 Apr 2022)

DBC said:


> That is great. And it has a mad scientist look about it. Don’t let it get up to 88mph ffs; you’ll rip the space time continuum.


Its either the light barrier breaking _or _the belt snapping and slapping me in the face at 88mph


----------



## Thingybob (18 Apr 2022)

Just been talking to my daughter and she makes recycled art pieces for show in the comunity she is looking for a 12" to 24"" clear plastic ball im at a loss to think where she can find one i did think a scraped toy dispencer you find outsde newsagents (hensteeth) any ideas from you guys


----------



## Bojam (18 Apr 2022)

Made this modular bookshelf unit for my baby daughter using reclaimed hardwood. Previously it had spent 40+ years as part of the frame of a hut/shelter (known as a “carbet” in French) on the forest research station that my wife is in charge of. Where people would sling their hammocks, cook meals, have meetings, etc. A lot of history. When a new carbet got built recently this wood needed repurposing. 

Nothing very elaborate but the box joints were cut on the bandsaw which was a first for me. Just used the fence and a clamped stop block behind the blade to limit the cut. Worked a treat.


----------



## Bojam (18 Apr 2022)

Great thread btw - really enjoying seeing people’s creative use of old stuff!


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (18 Apr 2022)

I have posted this before, but it is worth airing again ....

Two years ago, a good friend, Rita, brought along an entrance hall table she wanted me to fit a drawer into …














(Note that these photos were taken in my entrance hall, not Rita's).


It was really a boring ... okay, ugly table. I thought that the proportions were completely ugh, and the legs reminded me of detention in a classroom. The table had been a kerbside salvage by her late husband, a close friend of mine, and a very good woodworker in his own right. It had been used as a work table. Rita had just moved into a new home, and the table was used because the width of the top fitted an alcove in the entrance hall.

I said to Rita that I would re-build the table. "But I must have a drawer", Rita emphasised.

The wood was good Jarrah. The first step was to pull it apart. This was not so easy as simply unscrewing the clips for the top …








Some evil tablemaker had used a nail gun to attach the corner blocks. Pulling them out left holes in the legs.








The legs were attached with dowels. I would never have guessed as the construction was very strong. Pulling them away caused some of the wood to tear along with it. No way to remove them other than saw the ends away.







Deconstructed ...






All done ... and the drawer is a little beauty. I did scratch my head over the construction. No doubt it has been done before, but I could not find any pictures of another like it. I am sure there will be interest in the design. I am chuffed with the efficiency of it. More on this in the next article.

For now, here is the completed table.








The legs have been brought inward, tapered, and a 3 degree splay added to the sides.











The top retained its width (I was threatened with death, or worse, if it was shortened) but was made shallower. A slight camber was added front-and-back to soften the outline …







The apron was also made shallower. The original was 100mm (4") high. It is now 65mm (2 1/2") high.






Oy .. where's the drawer gone?! I could have sworn it was there yesterday. Aah ... there it is ...

















This is the drawer case …







With drawer inserted - you need to get close up to see the joins ..








It opens with a pull under the drawer ..








The drawer is shallow, of course, it is just for house keys and the odd remote control. It is just 45mm (1 3/4") high on the outside and 26mm (1") deep inside. The full dimensions are 230mm (9") wide and 280mm (11") deep …








The sides are 7mm thick. The drawer front is 18mm (roughly 3/4").


To maximise the internal height, the drawer bottom was attached with a groove into the drawer sides rather than using slips. Slips would have used a precious extra 3mm (1/8"). So they 6mm (1/4") drawer bottom has a 3mm rebate, fitting a 3mm groove.








The sides and bottom are quartersawn Tasmanian Oak, which is very stable and tough. One screw at the rear, with an expansion slot, to hold it firmly. A nice, tight drawer …







It sides in-and-out smoothly. I love that it disappears and is hidden.

Construction details on my website: Scan down to "Transformations" Furniture







In Rita's entrance hall ...






Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## blackteaonesugar (18 Apr 2022)

Washing machine doors on both ends of my allotment shed.


----------



## accipiter (18 Apr 2022)

1987 to 1992 (before being made redundant) I worked at a timber merchant (English hardwoods and imported + exotics, woodworking tools etc., fencing, gates and "craft" supplies) ~ a job I really enjoyed. 
Something they were throwing out was a couple of metal plates with hangers used for display of some hand tools. I used them (the plates) to hang plastic boxes on because of the "lips" pressed out in the metal. The "hangers" I couldn't decide what to do with until recently. 
I found a piece of oak with a rebate/groove in it so measured it up, cut and glued/pinned to a backing strip so I could slot the hangers in place to use as a supporting rack to hang my hammers on. (Sorry for a longwinded explanation )


----------



## Thingybob (18 Apr 2022)

Hope you dont mind me showing some of my daughters recycled art im proud of her these are all made from recycled materials carpet underlay ,packing foam ,old ply, pallets ,straws etc . The fish are all cut on an old Naeroc scrool saw donated by me , It all goes to brighten up the sea front The last two were from last years sea front displays at Teignmouth


----------



## Thingybob (18 Apr 2022)

Just a few more


----------



## Valhalla (18 Apr 2022)

This was an old standard lamp made by my wife's grandfather.....The octagonal top and base were all redone as they weren't exactly correct and I had to do something with the top to hide the hole that remained after removing the posts.


----------



## gregmcateer (19 Apr 2022)

Thingybob said:


> Just been talking to my daughter and she makes recycled art pieces for show in the comunity she is looking for a 12" to 24"" clear plastic ball im at a loss to think where she can find one i did think a scraped toy dispencer you find outsde newsagents (hensteeth) any ideas from you guys



How about charity shops - maybe those clear balls with stuff inside that roll around to amuse little kids?


----------



## chris.s (19 Apr 2022)

Thingybob said:


> Just been talking to my daughter and she makes recycled art pieces for show in the comunity she is looking for a 12" to 24"" clear plastic ball im at a loss to think where she can find one i did think a scraped toy dispencer you find outsde newsagents (hensteeth) any ideas from you guys


I used to have a large street light globe as the wrong size had been ordered but it got used as a fish tank


----------



## carpenteire2009 (19 Apr 2022)

Not woodwork related, but I've made a few of these dragonflies from old copper cylinders (from my own house, they only last about 10 years), copper pipe and other bits. Takes the guts of a day to make one, but very enjoyable, especially when it comes to soldering it all together.


----------



## kinverkid (19 Apr 2022)

I put one of these on The Last Thing You Made post a few weeks back. It's a beer glass/stem glass and bottle table that spikes into the ground used by camper/caravanner/outdoor types around the world. Would not know who to credit with the original design. Most of them are round but this time I went with square. It's made from reclaimed stair treads and risers from a Victorian house renovation my nephew worked on.






One of the round versions.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Apr 2022)

kinverkid said:


> I put one of these on The Last Thing You Made post a few weeks back. It's a beer glass/stem glass and bottle table that spikes into the ground used by camper/caravanner/outdoor types around the world. Would not know who to credit with the original design. Most of them are round but this time I went with square. It's made from reclaimed stair treads and risers from a Victorian house renovation my nephew worked on.
> 
> View attachment 134084
> View attachment 134085
> ...


Do you need a new bottle to check the design every time you make one?!


----------



## Cooper (20 Apr 2022)

Fire wood, old tent polls, off cuts of waste pipe and MDF out of a skip.


----------



## kinverkid (23 Apr 2022)

I posted this around April last year. It's a step/stool made from old pine drawers given to me to make use of. I removed the locks and brass key holes, cleaned and lacquered them and put the back. The crackle glaze finish is original.


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (28 Apr 2022)

Garden Shed Projects said:


> I am currently building a desk for the wife’s office out of some glazed screens that were surplus on site. Such a shame to skip good timber but it happens all too often.
> Will post some shots once it’s done.
> View attachment 133601
> View attachment 133602
> ...


I have finally got it done and am pretty happy with the results. The desk needs to be demountable because the office is in the spare room. It’s not quite as elegant as I intended and I can see a few things I would change if I had to do it again. But overall I am happy with it


----------



## Thingybob (1 May 2022)

Latest from Daughter "even bugs deserve a holiday"


----------



## Bingy man (2 May 2022)

Friends and neighbors of mine are due to get married in November and showed me a picture of a display board they were going to hire for the big day at a cost of £100 and I nearly fell over - it was a converted pallet with a bit of stain and a few clocks so I did the woodwork and there 8yr old daughter did most of the artwork .


----------



## Fester (4 May 2022)

Lollipop Sticks and Pepsi can


----------



## kinverkid (6 May 2022)

A bread peel made from stair stringer reclaimed from a Victorian staircase and the handle is oak which was used in a building which was originally built in 1520's but had a refurb in 1730's. so it from either of those two eras. The colour is natural. Finished with mineral oil then cutting board paste. 550mm long by 300mm wide.


----------



## Cooper (7 May 2022)

Fester said:


> Lollipop Sticks and Pepsi can


Good to see you posting again.
Martin


----------



## John Brown (7 May 2022)

May I just say that, for me, this is one of the most enjoyable and inspirational threads I've seen on this site. Keep them coming!


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (7 May 2022)

I made this router plane a few years ago from an antique lawn bowls ball from Lignum Vitae. I even left the original untouched bowls ball finish around the outer edge as an homage to it’s former life. It’s been an incredibly well used tool over the last few years… invaluable!! WIP post here for anyone interested…








The “keeper” router plane WIP


I know... yet another router plane! But I set out to make myself a keeper of a router plane that’s hard wearing enough to last and also wanted to indulge and making something pretty. (Also couldn’t afford to pay for the Veritas router plane which I really fancied!) I had an antique Lignum Vitae...




www.ukworkshop.co.uk


----------



## Doug B (8 May 2022)

I’ve been recycling old small off cuts of chestnut worktop to make one big worktop, it started with quite a few glue ups like this.






Some of the pieces can be seen at the back of the photo above, it took a few glue ups but eventually I got to 400mm then it went through the planer






More glue ups & I was finally up to the 650 x 950 that I needed


----------



## Thingybob (8 May 2022)

Doug B said:


> I’ve been recycling old small off cuts of chestnut worktop to make one big worktop, it started with quite a few glue ups like this.
> 
> View attachment 135308
> 
> ...


Now thats what i call recycling just think what would of been thier fate (fire) and think of the cost of a board that size


----------



## Thingybob (8 May 2022)

And Doug that s quite true "Nice people make nice things " but pink ?


----------



## Doug B (8 May 2022)

Thingybob said:


> And Doug that s quite true "Nice people make nice things " but pink ?


I’m not fussy about the colour when there’s freebie’s being given away


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (8 May 2022)

Doug B said:


> I’ve been recycling old small off cuts of chestnut worktop to make one big worktop, it started with quite a few glue ups like this.
> 
> View attachment 135308
> 
> ...


Nice job 

That’s a lovely wall unit for your planes, particularly the drawers.


----------



## Stigmorgan (19 May 2022)

So a few years ago the school roof was redone and I kept a couple of the old plastic roof light covers with the intent of using them as roof lights in a future summer house build, ive since decided against the extra work that would involve so they've been sat in my garden taking up space, at school we are putting the final touches to our allotment and garden area and I was asked to source some cold frames at which I had a light bulb moment, the rooflight covers will be perfect so this afternoon I cobbled together what wood I had lying around and made 2 cold frames, they are very very rough and will only ever win am award for ugliest woodwork but they will serve their purpose.


----------



## Padster (20 May 2022)

Does up-cycling count?
This was an old filing cabinet, that was gonna be scrapped - it's now SWMBO's new shoe store, well some of them!! lol


----------



## NickDReed (31 May 2022)

Tack room storage for my sister in law that me and my brother made. All old fascia my brother (roofer) removed from different jobs that was destined for the skip. The head I am reliably informed is parana pine. Looks a lot better than we thought it would to be fair.


----------



## kinverkid (2 Jun 2022)

This is something I made for my cricket crazy friend about ten years ago from his own old bat and ball. The idea is not mine but based on a similar one I saw in a show window going for a squillian quid.


----------



## morqthana (2 Jun 2022)

DBC said:


> bookcase was pretty much made entirely from the offcuts from the previous jobs. Meaning I got to charge for this timber twice. Does that count as recycling?


It does when those clowns on Find It, Fix, It, Flog It repair/"upcyle" items and work out the profit by accounting as "zero-cost" all materials and finishes they already had "lying around" in the workshop.


----------



## Ttrees (2 Jun 2022)

These makeup boxes are just about the right size for a VFD enclousure window


----------



## Inspector (2 Jun 2022)

I think the second one from the left would be a lovely shade on you Ttrees.  

Pete


----------



## Thingybob (3 Jun 2022)

Ttrees said:


> These makeup boxes are just about the right size for a VFD enclousure window
> View attachment 136865
> 
> 
> View attachment 136866


Thought you were "repairing" the gas meter ( till i saw the tention blade sign )


----------



## Bingy man (6 Aug 2022)

I made this from 3 large sleepers that were left over from a garden make over a few years ago , planed top and bottom in my makita nb2012 and belt sanded the sides , 250 mm bolts to attach the legs . 2 coats of creosote to the legs , a final sanding to the top, 2 coats of light oak stain followed by 2 coats of yatch varnish. The plate / drinks area is a floor tile left over from a previous job .it’s for a customer and just over 1 1/2 days work so just need to work out how much to charge her . Had to put a small patch in as I overshot with the router so I could set the tile in but otherwise happy with the results.


----------



## Stigmorgan (6 Aug 2022)

Bingy man said:


> I made this from 3 large sleepers that were left over from a garden make over a few years ago , planed top and bottom in my makita nb2012 and belt sanded the sides , 250 mm bolts to attach the legs . 2 coats of creosote to the legs , a final sanding to the top, 2 coats of light oak stain followed by 2 coats of yatch varnish. The plate / drinks area is a floor tile left over from a previous job .it’s for a customer and just over 1 1/2 days work so just need to work out how much to charge her . Had to put a small patch in as I overshot with the router so I could set the tile in but otherwise happy with the results.


Thats gorgeous dude, I always struggle to decide what to charge for my woodwork stuff but usually when I do private jobs for people (before being a school caretaker my trade was bricks, concrete and drainaged) I usually charge £100-150 a day plus materials


----------



## Bingy man (6 Aug 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> Thats gorgeous dude, I always struggle to decide what to charge for my woodwork stuff but usually when I do private jobs for people (before being a school caretaker my trade was bricks, concrete and drainaged) I usually charge £100-150 a day plus materials


Thanks mate , yeh it’s often difficult to put a price on something you can’t buy in the usual stores , cust does a fair bit of entertaining so hopefully I’ll get a few more orders out of this build.


----------



## Stigmorgan (17 Sep 2022)

Haven't recycled it yet but I've been told to do away with the old PE bench horse, the covering is leather/suede (i think), not sure what the wood is but it's hard enough to resist marking from my finger nail so not pine. The 4 legs are 3x3 inches, the rails are just under 2inches. The wood will likely be cleaned up then laminated together but I'm not sure if the leather? top has any use, any ideas? Would be a shame to waste it.


----------



## rob1693 (17 Sep 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> Haven't recycled it yet but I've been told to do away with the old PE bench horse, the covering is leather/suede (i think), not sure what the wood is but it's hard enough to resist marking from my finger nail so not pine. The 4 legs are 3x3 inches, the rails are just under 2inches. The wood will likely be cleaned up then laminated together but I'm not sure if the leather? top has any use, any ideas? Would be a shame to waste it.
> View attachment 143634


Make a nice apron with it for when your turning


----------



## Thingybob (17 Sep 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> Haven't recycled it yet but I've been told to do away with the old PE bench horse, the covering is leather/suede (i think), not sure what the wood is but it's hard enough to resist marking from my finger nail so not pine. The 4 legs are 3x3 inches, the rails are just under 2inches. The wood will likely be cleaned up then laminated together but I'm not sure if the leather? top has any use, any ideas? Would be a shame to waste it.
> View attachment 143634


Most school equipment was made of beech


----------



## Adam W. (17 Sep 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> Haven't recycled it yet but I've been told to do away with the old PE bench horse, the covering is leather/suede (i think), not sure what the wood is but it's hard enough to resist marking from my finger nail so not pine. The 4 legs are 3x3 inches, the rails are just under 2inches. The wood will likely be cleaned up then laminated together but I'm not sure if the leather? top has any use, any ideas? Would be a shame to waste it.
> View attachment 143634


If you decide to dump the leather top, I could use it for one of my top secret research experiments.


----------



## Bingy man (17 Sep 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> Haven't recycled it yet but I've been told to do away with the old PE bench horse, the covering is leather/suede (i think), not sure what the wood is but it's hard enough to resist marking from my finger nail so not pine. The 4 legs are 3x3 inches, the rails are just under 2inches. The wood will likely be cleaned up then laminated together but I'm not sure if the leather? top has any use, any ideas? Would be a shame to waste it.
> View attachment 143634


Leather stops for sharpening 🫣🫣🫣


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Sep 2022)

Strops?


----------



## Bingy man (17 Sep 2022)

I phone auto correct


----------



## Johnwa (18 Sep 2022)

Don't mention sharpening, you'll start em off again!


----------



## Keith 66 (18 Sep 2022)

Heres a bar i made for our yacht club's centenary bash last saturday (10th), Recycled stainless steel kitchen unit frames, mdf out of a skip, secondhand scaffold board top & a worn out damaged grp rowing skiff that was to be cut up.
Took me about 4 days to knock it together & paint it up. Came out pretty well!


----------



## Jameshow (18 Sep 2022)

Keith 66 said:


> Heres a bar i made for our yacht club's centenary bash last saturday (10th), Recycled stainless steel kitchen unit frames, mdf out of a skip, secondhand scaffold board top & a worn out damaged grp rowing skiff that was to be cut up.
> Took me about 4 days to knock it together & paint it up. Came out pretty well!
> View attachment 143708


Nice!
Ready for Pimm's o'clock!!


----------



## Keith 66 (18 Sep 2022)

Pimms? Two barrels of East coast Ipa, two barrels of lager & a barrel of Aspalls cider went across her deck that day, lot of sore heads the next day.


----------



## Jameshow (18 Sep 2022)

Keith 66 said:


> Pimms? Two barrels of East coast Ipa, two barrels of lager & a barrel of Aspalls cider went across her deck that day, lot of sore heads the next day.


Southwold?!!


----------



## Keith 66 (19 Sep 2022)

No unfortunately, Greene king, outside bar had keg beer on.


----------



## [email protected] (14 Oct 2022)

Table, combining the (reshaped) legs from one table with the top of another table. All solid oak, finished with Osmo. The table will be stored in the garage during winter. To this end, the legs are removable - they are held in place with two wedges that are visible in the close up picture. This works better than my first try which yielded an unstable table.
Buying furniture second-hand is a great way to obtain wood for a small price here - typically less than €25 for a piece.


----------

